# Injured Pigeon..Advice asap please!



## rosiewesti (Feb 4, 2006)

I found a pigeon being tormented by some kids on Friday, it was obviously injured, I always keep a box in the car and so brought it home. As I usually do I put it in a mesh cat carrier that I always use, left it with water and in the dark and a quiet room, expecting as usual that it would have died in the morning.
However today is Monday and it is drinking eating and now a lot brighter, but when it tries to walk it falls over to one side, although its wing looks ok.

I am taking him/her to a wildlife hospital later today to have him/her looked at, they have told me that if it is unable to be released back into the wild then the best thing would be to put it to sleep.

I have heard that there are places that take birds like these that can never be returned to the wild and wonder if there is one any where near me? I live in Andover, Hampshire UK.

He looks so bright and inquisitive...please can anyone help me, I will see the lady this evening at 6pm, and although she was very friendly and said she would keep the bird, I do not want it be to put to sleep, especially as we are now on day 3 and he seems so much better.
Thank you and sorry to have waffled on for so long!
Rosiewesti


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Thank you for rescuing this poor little bird.
Hang in there and don't let this bird to be put to sleep. Many of us have disabled pigeons who live good lives.
His disabilitly might also improve with proper care and some time.
We have several UK members who will be on shortly. I will send an email now to alert them on your post.

Thank you again.

Reti


----------



## Jimmy Jo (Oct 16, 2005)

Hi Rosiewesti !!! God Bless You for rescuing this poor pigeon !!! If you tell the rehabbers that you will take in the bird if it can not be released they most likely will oblige...i hope ! And then, If you don't or can't care for this animal...I'm sure someone nearby will be forthcoming with other options. I've noticed several people from the UK That visit these forums regularly...John D , comes to mind...he may be of help once he comes on line. Thank You for Caring for this poor pigeon !!!


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Hi Rosie,

Pigeons adapt well to captivity and there is no reason at all to have one put down just because it is unreleasable.

The problem with wildlife hospitals is that they often refuse to tell you what the outcome will be until you surrender the pigeon to their care, then they tell you that they will destroy it! 

I would be happy to offer it a permanent home if it is unreleasable. I am in Norwich and have a large aviary with plenty of pigeons for company. It is quite a distance from you but I am certain that we can arrange something and Amtrack can transport pigeons from one location to another.

Cynthia


----------



## rosiewesti (Feb 4, 2006)

*More News about my injured pigeon*

Hi All, Many Many thanks for your replied I am sat here watching and waiting!
I have just rung my vets, and they say that you cannot mend a broken wing or leg (although I don't know if it is broken) and the best thing to do is to put it down!
I told a little white lie and said I have a sanctuary that is willing to take him/her in, and they then told me to bring it in to the surgery in the morning and the vet will have a look however I will be charged as I have not taken their advice to put it down!
I think it is best if I cancel the Wildlife hospital appointment, as when they examine him/her they may not give him back to me, hopefully through this site I can find him a new home..although after reading other postings, how do I tell if its a good home and not one that needs birds to train dogs?
Now I am worrying about its new home! It's just that after all the birds I have rescued none has ever lived through the night and this one well! eating for England!
I will keep watching for replies! Thank you all so much
Rosiewesti


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Hi Rosewesti,

Thanks so much for being concerned about the future welfare of your rescued pigeon.

Yes, many wildlife rehab retreats will put an animal down, I think you made the right decision.

My wife Bev has a feral brown squirrel, also tormented by kids, and struck by a car, and we too contacted a wildlife rehabber, until they became "strong armed" and insistant that they come over right away, because we could not keep a squirrel in captivity.They had indicated it would be put down.

Well, we told a little lie as well, and 10 months late, she is loved and well taken care of. Sure, she has lost movement of her rear right side, she is now spcial needs, but she is a doll and loved. 

Well,


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Hi Rosiewesti,

thank you for all you do for this little pigeon.
You're right to be vary of people offering to adopt the bird, not all are sincere. I can asure you about our regular members here, though, Cynthia, JohnD, Alice, Karen and others too that they do care, love and go above and beyond to save and care for a pigeon. I would trust them in a heartbeat with any or all of my birds.
If you don't find a home close to you for this little one, you can always take up on Cynthia's offer.

Let us know what the vet thinks, please.

Reti


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Broken wings don't necessarily mean they'll never fly again. It depends on where the break is and how severe it is. I can send you some information on how to use tape to splint a break if you'll email me with an email address. That would be pages from an avian veterinary manual regarding breaks and their management. I keep several birds who have had bad breaks--some to fly again and other who didn't but all living just fine in my loft.

Pidgey


----------



## rosiewesti (Feb 4, 2006)

Hi Cynthia, Thank you so much for your offer of a home for my little friend. I will let you know tomorrow the outcome of what happens at the vets, although I will not allow them to put him down, and will just simply tell them i have a "sanctury" ready and waiting for him! 
Many thanks for your help and advice
Rosiewesti


----------



## Jimmy Jo (Oct 16, 2005)

[


> QUOTE][/hopefully through this site I can find him a new home..although after reading other postings, how do I tell if its a good home and not one that needs birds to train dogs?


 Rosewesti, It a good thing to be skeptical...However, Cynthia's (Cyro51) offer is most kind...I have never read anything written by her that would indicate anything other than a wonderful, caring human being. ...or maybe...you might consider taking this little pigeon on yourself...you would get a wealth of information on this site to help care for him/her...They can really capture your heart !


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Hi Rosie,

I have been rescuing pigeons for over 5 years now, some didn't make it through the first night but none had to be put down after surviving through that first night. 

There is an avian vet in this area that would pin a broken wing for me and as far as I know broken legs can be set.

What worries me most is that they may tell you that it is falling over because it has a virus, that it sheds the virus for life and that it has to be put down...that is not true, but vets have told me that they don't believe in trying to save the life of a species of animal that other people are trying to kill.

What I am trying to say is please don't let them persuade you to euthanase!

John lives in West Sussex and could transport it up here, otherwise we will try to find someone closer to you so that you can carry out an inspection before parting with your pigeon. Or you could keep it as a pet!

Cynthia


----------



## rosiewesti (Feb 4, 2006)

Hi Pidgey,
I have printed off a couple of pages with diagrams which show you how to tape the wing, although I do not feel confident enough to do it, in case I do it wrong and cause more damage..is it relatively easy to do?
Also what if it is'nt a broken wing? will I then do more damage? When I found him he was very quiet, and the wing was hanging down and he kept falling over, now 3 days later he is standing up, with the wing almost looking right, but if he moves he seems to fall over towards one side, therefore it might be his leg?
Many thanks
Rosiewesti


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Realistically, a vet is going to do all the things in the examination that we're afraid to do when it comes to checking for breaks. X-Rays are the acid test but there's always the cost, of course. I guess I had assumed that this bird had an obvious problem with its wing which made taping it a straightforward procedure. The whole point of doing that is strictly immobilization so that it can heal.

I had a bird once that had a broken leg (still have the bird). What you couldn't do was find the break by physical examination--it was too clean and it didn't swell. The bird would not stand up on the opposite leg. That one was splinted with masking tape above and below the fracture and he did just fine--can't tell today there was ever a problem.

Your bird falling over can signal many things, some of which have nothing whatsoever to do with a broken bone. If you see him standing two footed from time to time and looking normal, it's unlikely that there's a broken leg per se. Broken wings usually but not always express as hanging down and having blood in the feathers.  Sometimes the symmetry as seen from above may be off or comparing the two sides up near the shoulder.

There's too much to learn and too fast if it's not a clear-cut case. Cynthia would be a wonderful home for the pigeon, you don't need to worry about her. She loves her birds and treats them exceptionally well and would provide as good of care as is possible.

Pidgey


----------



## rosiewesti (Feb 4, 2006)

Hi Cynthia,
How do I go about contacting Amtrack?
Do you have to transport him in a special container?
Rosiewesti


----------



## kittypaws (Sep 18, 2005)

*Hi Rosie*

I too am in the UK, SW London. I have a wonderful wildlife hospital near me that would not put down a bird for a broken wing or broken leg but I am not sure of their policy on contagious diseases. I know when I have visited they do have birds in separate boxes marked "contagious" and they are given medication to make them better but I guess if its not a good prognosis they euthanse but..... please take Cynthia's offer. I have never met Cynthia but I have read many of her posts and she is the most lovely lady. Also John D in W Sussex and Karen in Northants are super rehabbers too.  

Get a diagnosis from the vet and then whisk your bird away to safety. 

Good luck

Tania xxx


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Hi Rosie,

As Cynthia says, I am in Sussex (Worthing), and Andover is not a big deal for me to get to when I'm at home. If you decide your pidge needs to be somewhere secure with others, rather than taking him/her on yourself, you and Cynthia and I can work it out, I'm sure.

I'm usually working away during the week, but we should be able to sort something out. There always seems to be a way to get the time for a needy pigeon 

Thank you Kittypaws. It isn't really me who does the rehabbing, though, I just help Cynthia when I can and transport new patients to her if needed. 

John


----------



## rosiewesti (Feb 4, 2006)

Hi all, Just had a telephone call from the Wildlife Hospital and the lady has just finished giving a talk to a local group, she is now coming to my house. I have again told a white lie and said that there is a place waiting for my pigeon in Norwich!
Will let you all know the outcome as soon as she has gone, I won't let her take the pigeon with her in case she puts it down, so please dont worry.
Rosiewesti


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

No white lie - there's a place for pidge if needed 

John


----------



## kittypaws (Sep 18, 2005)

*Thanks for clearing that up John*

I thought you had an aviary? Or is it a temporary stopping place before they move on towards Cynthia.

How many pigeons does Cynthia have? She must absolutely adore them as she feeds the ferals too I know.

Rosie - how honoured are you that the vet is coming to your house? Best of luck and yes hang onto that baby for dear life - as John says " Its no white lie" - there definately is a place for the pidgey to go.

Let us know how you get on.

Tania


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Hi Tania,

I don't have one myself, just a balcony with a gang of ferals who have made it home 

Whenever I refer to 'our aviary', it is at Cynthia's. Over a few years, we have had it extended and had the 'doviary' (or release aviary/temporary area) built between us. 

There are well over 50 pigeons, woodpigeons and doves (I lost track  ), though some are for release when it is a little warmer.

They are a lovely gang of birds, and really seem to find it a stress free place to call home, whether it be permanently or temporarily. 

I occasionally find a lost and weak racer or a sick or injured pigeon, though not too often. I am fortunate in having a place called Brent Lodge not too far from my town, where they will readily take pigeons and treat them well. They won't put them to sleep if there's any possibility of helping them. 

Couple of times last year I took in weakened pigeons who got to my balcony but weren't able to go any further, and just gave them some good food and rest for a couple of days, but my work means I am not within commuting distance most weeks, so unable to deal with any serious problem.


John


----------



## rosiewesti (Feb 4, 2006)

*Latest News! Wildlife visit update!*

Hi all,
Well the lady from the Wildlife Hospital has only just left, and she was lovely!

Apparently my pigeon is young, as it cheeps! She said it looks as though a dog has had it, it has no tail! it has been ripped out and is now healing nicely, she also found that his shoulder was swollen,and his leg seemed not right and that his wing appeared not to be broken.
She felt that maybe rest and to continue with what I am doing, he is eating well and drinking lots and was not too bothered about being handled!
She also said he was a lovely gentle looking bird! But felt he would be happier with friends once he was much better.

She is also looking for homes for 4 pigeons that are unable to be returned to the wild and was very interested in this site. They are unable to keep them as they are a hospital/rescue centre and take in over 3,000 injured etc wildlife a year.
I would like to rehome him with some friends, but have no problem keeping him until this can happen.
I look forward to receiving your advice and comments and replies on where I go from here.
Many thanks
Rosiewesti


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

That is a nice update.
Thank you for sharing. Sounds like a very nice lady.
Well, let us know how it goes with this little one, how he recovers and then you'll see if he will be releasable.
Well done.

Reti


----------



## rosiewesti (Feb 4, 2006)

*Todays Vet Visit*

Hi all,

I took my pigeon to the vets today for a medical!
Apparently he has got a broken wing & fractured knee, and missing tail with possibly dog puncture marks, but the tail will grow back,the vet said he will never be able to return to the wild and the best thing was to put him to sleep. 
I told the vet that I have a home for him in Norwich, she said it would be kinder to put him to sleep as the odds are he will never fly again and simply hobble about.
Of course I have brought him home and am surprised that the vet did not bandage the wing or anything, she also said he is very healthy apart from his injuries and to continue if I want too with water & feed and quiet.
I can keep him longer but would like him to go to a new home with Cynthia where he will have friends to be with( the vet said they are not solitary animals).
He has no problem with being handled and cheeps away quite merrily!
Many thanks for all your help & advice, I will just wait now to hear .
Rosiewesti


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Hi Rosiewest,
thank you for update. 
Vets can be wrong sometimes and I don't know why he didn't bandage the wing and foot. In any case, I want to thank you for not allowing him to euthanise this sweetie. 
Cynthia will be on soon and I am sure she will be glad to give this cutie a permanent home.

One of my birds was found with a fracture in his upper thigh, the vet performed an experimentsl surgery on him and three weeks later the leg was all bent, rotated and the poor bird could not walk, but just hop on one leg.
He also had a relapse of PMV, seems like, and wasn't able to fly either.
Well, months later with lots of supportive care and TLC he can walk beautifully, the leg is almost in a normal position and yesterday he flew for the first time after many, many weeks.
My point is, vets don't know everything and most don't know how hardy pigeons are. A big plus is they love life and make the best out of it.

Reti


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

> Cynthia will be on soon and I am sure she will be glad to give this cutie a permanent home.


That goes without saying. I will leave John to make the collection arrangements. 

Do you know what is happening to the pigeons form the wildlife place?

Cynthia


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Hi Rosie -

What the vet don't know is that in the aviary we have several never-to-fly pigeons, including one who came to us with one wing. Most are contentedly settled with a mate and nest, and are just as active and perky as those who can fly. We also have one with only one leg. So, we have a mixed bunch, but they all adapt and have a good quality of life.

If you want to email me at: 

[email protected] 

we can discuss what you'd like to do about your little pidge 

John


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Rosie, just a thought. Since the vet wouldn't/couldn't bandage his wing, do you think the nice lady at the wildlife place could do it? The sooner the better.

I'm mighty glad you stood your ground on the PTS.

Maggie


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi Rosie, 


Sorry to be so late to your thread...

How nice you have done so much to help this little Pigeon youngster..!


Most broken Legs seem to turn out pretty well with simple splints (made from a soda straw or light padding or stiff tape alone even ) and tape. 

Of course, much depends on where the break is, and or whether it is so severe that the ends of the Bones are exposed, which thankfully is usually not what one is confronting.

Broken Wings are less likely to mend so well as Legs, but sometimes mend wonderfully to where the Bird flys well enough so that one would never guess there had ever been a mishap.

The Bones of their Wing are about the same as the Bones of our Arms, and it is usually the Radius ( Radius and Ulna being from wrist to elbow) which is the victim of collisions or predations, but sometimes it is the Ulna, or Humerus ( elbow to shoulder).

Likely rather few Vets, and fewer Avian Vets than one might have hoped, are truelly skilled at setting such breaks in Wings, and, either make the Bandage for setting them too tight, or mis-tightened in the wrong places, or in one way or another do not achieve the proper stabilizeing effect for the particular broken Bone that needs to be aligned correctly for it to knit well and in the right alignment and shape for itself. 

So, sometimes the Bone knits crooked and or with a large lump where the ends did not align or meet quite right, and these Birds often fly decently or at least can fly, even if not well enough for the rigors of the wilds, then for their own and other's convenience.

An experienced Avian Vet or rehabber who in fact is skilled at the task, could of course do it in a matter of moments, to wrap the Wing in such a way that the particular Bone is aligned and made to be stable for it to knit well.

Sadly, there is no easy way to learn to do this, and practice does not per-se make 'perfect' unless that practice is itself more-or-less 'perfect', so, few Birds who have broken such Bones are fortunate enough to obtain the quality of address they need. Hence, if less than honesty, most Vets will instead direct the attention away from their own lack of skill, to instead make pronouncements on how the Bird should be killed to save the Vet from anxiety and embarassment.

Pins are sometimes used, but when they are inserted through the wrist, they can damage nerves there which sadly will occasion a limp or compromised 'hand' portion of the otherwise possibly nicely enough knited break of the Radius or Ulna.

In any event, if you can, see about finding someone who has both experience and past success with setting such breaks, and have them do the bandage or tape of it both for the Leg and the Wing, and, if you can do this, the prognosis will be about as good as humanly possible to make it, and, might in fact be very 'good' indeed as for the possibility of the Bird flying decently later.

Keep an eye on their poops, as even non-commutated fractures can sometimes bring about staff infections or other ails, and the poops are one impirical to notice when something is amiss with their system as a whole.

Good luck...!

Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## rosiewesti (Feb 4, 2006)

*Update and Thanks*

Hi all,
Thank you so much for all your replies, I have been out tonight and just got in and straight on to the computer.

My pigeon is looking so well, he/she sort of looks at me holding its head on one side and is very gentle, not nipped me once yet. I felt he was a bit lonely, so have put a soft toy in for him and now he is asleep cuddled up to it!

Regards the lady from the wildlife centre bandaging his wing, she examined him and said the wing was not broken! John has kindly been in touch with me and hopefully I should see him over the weekend, so I would rather Cynthia bandaged him up as she knows what she is doing.

Can someone put me right on something that is worrying me? When I told the vet I had a home ready for the pigeon at a rescue place, she said " Be very careful as all is not what it seems, it would be kinder to put him down" this remark keeps going over and over in my mind, what did she mean? When I asked her what she meant she just said" just be careful and promptly changed the subject."

I want to thank you all for helping me over the last 4 days, without all your help and advice and just knowing that there is someone out there who also cares is wonderful.
I always seem to type lots sorry!
Rosiewesti


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Well, that is a bit cryptic, isn't it? I don't fancy someone being so vague myself but not so much as to come back later with a persuasive device such as the "comfy chair" (Monty Python). In any case, we could speculate for weeks and never know what she meant so we might as well write it off. Cynthia will do right by the bird and that's more certain than tomorrow's sunrise. I have many aerodynamically-challenged birds in my loft that think life's wonderful enough to keep eating and having babies.

Pidgey


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Maybe the vet was thinking what you were thinking about adopting out the bird. Unfortunately this is happening, pigeons are used for experiments, training and probably other awful practices.
That is just a thought, the vet should have been more specific, personally I don't like mysteries.
In any case I hope you have no doubts about Cynthia's, John's or other members sincerity. Anyone who knows them on this forum can tell you. There are also members who know them personally.
And you will see pics of the baby, I am sure Cynthia and John will post some and write us stories of his progress and how he adapts.


Thank you for your care for this sweet little bird.

Reti


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Hi Rosie, sometimes it is difficult to know simply by feeling a wing whether it is broken or not. Although the lady from the wildlife center may not have felt the break she may still be skilled enough to put a temporary bandage on him until you get him to John and Cynthia. We have bandaged "many a wing" and I know that it makes a lot of difference to get it set or stabilized as soon as possible. The leg can also be stabilized.

Do go back through prior postings by both John and Cynthia. You could not ask for a better home to place your bird. I know I would entrust every bird I have to either of them.

Maggie


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

rosiewesti said:


> Hi all,
> Thank you so much for all your replies, I have been out tonight and just got in and straight on to the computer.
> 
> My pigeon is looking so well, he/she sort of looks at me holding its head on one side and is very gentle, not nipped me once yet. I felt he was a bit lonely, so have put a soft toy in for him and now he is asleep cuddled up to it!
> ...


Hello Rosie,
Many thanks for the update.
Sorry to hear the vet was so quick to recommed putting the pij to sleep.

Rest assured, Cynthia & John will check the little one over very well. They are wonderful at rehabbing & I'm sure he/she will fit right in with the rest of the gang.  

Cindy


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi Rosie,

Cynthia and John are true friends of pigeons and have saved many on their own as well as having been instrumental in assisting pigeons all over the U.K. You can rest very assured that your bird will receive the best of care with them and will be a much loved and very spoiled bird.

Terry


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi Rosie,


Too, there are sometimes practical ambiguities when speaking of a break of a bone of a Wing, as technically, a Bone could be said to be broken when there is a fine liniar fracture or crack or what used to be called 'Green Stick' fractures, where the bone remains decently rigid and in place, but none the less has acquired a crack running lengthwise or at some angle partially through, rather than being broken in a straight or roughly 'across' way.


And of course unless an X- Ray is made, this will be hard to tell if one is confronting a sprain or a pulled muscle, a contusion, damage to a wrist or elbow, or a green stick fracture of the Radius or Ulna or even Humerus, or even, sometimes a full blown break where the ends of the Bone are seperated...it is even hard to tell by feel unless one really has lots of sensitive experience which has been verifed or accompanied by the use of X-Rays.

Birds bruise 'blue' usually, and this sometimes is a clue of sorts or an inferance for other underlieing possibilities.

Anyway...

The Vet's cryptic aside was hardly a resectable substitute for a forthright admonishion with real details, such as "Well, you know, there are people who seek to 'adopt' Birds who wish to use them for training Dogs to retrieve..." or whatever.


Anyway...

Best wishes to you and the Pigeon youngster...!


Keep him 'warm'...!


Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

As a group we are very wary of people who wish to adopt pigeons for the very reasons that Phil gave, so the vet was right to urge caution. She doesn't know me but she probably suspects someone local of unethical behaviour , of overcrowding or of releasing rehabilitated pigeons and raptors at the same location (and I think that happens.... )! 

If you read the sticky at the top of the adoption forum that gives guidelines on adoptions.

As the others have said, though, I have been on this forum for a long time, have met many of our UK members and I have adopted pigeons from some of them (Nooti, Jo Isaac, Bronny, A_WING_AND_A_PRAYER, Pidge-Pidge). Some of those were able to deliver their pigeons personally to check the facilities , others have been back to visit them so they will be able to reassure you that I am okay, that unreleasable pigeons are homed permanently and well looked after.

Because in the past I gave up pigeons for adoption I know exactly how worrying it is , so I try to keep the original rescuer and the group updated with photos.

I only rescue pigeons and have had a new extension to the aviary so at this moment I have plenty of room.

Please feel free to ask for any information you want!

Cynthia


----------



## rosiewesti (Feb 4, 2006)

*Where would I be without Cynthia!*

Hi Cynthia,
Thank you for your reply, as I can see from all that I have read about you, that you are a kind and caring person, and highly thought of, and I have no hesitation in sending my pigeon to you.

By now John will have told you that the lady from the Wildlife Hospital would like to meet John, and send her 4 pigeons to you also! I think she wants to meet him as she has contacts in the "pigeon world", and felt it would be andvantageous for them both to meet. She thinks she has met you previously? I only know her name as Marilyn.

Pigeon is still eating, drinking and solid poos ! He cheeps away as I change his bed and feed and does actually cuddle up to his soft toy - which happens to be a unstuffed English Sheepdog!
I will speak to John Thursday evening, for some reason I am unable to access my e mails this evening, so don't know if he has e mailed me back tonight. Will try again in the morning.
With many many thanks.........Rosiewesti


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

I don't think I have met a Marilyn in connection with pigeons but in the past John would take his rescues to Brent Lodge and he has visited Carla Lane's place too, so that could be the connection.

I have not been able to download my e-mails for a few days now...are you with ntlworld? I can't access my on-line account because I have mislaid the notebook with my password in it and it was a numerical one allocated by them so there is no way I will be able to remember it. It is so frustrating!

I look forward to meeting your little one. I have Serenity (the Ty dove) clean and ready for him to snuggle up to.

Cynthia


----------



## SweetSpirit (Nov 22, 2005)

I just want to share a story with you. When I brought my first Zebra doves, one hen got scared by the hawks. We had a pair nesting a few streets away and they would just come and stare at my birds. The old ones figured that they can't make it inside the flight but every newcomer would get frightened and panic. This Zebra hen hit the sliding door and fell upside down. She was a little or more numb when I picked it up, I can't remember the details but for the following two weeks or so she wasn't able to stand on her feet. I wanted to bring her to a vet but then I was thinking what are they going to do since there wasn't any obvious injury, a brain scan? She would just turn upside down every time I'd put her on her feet. The first sign of improvement was her falling on the side, no longer turning upside down. She slowly started walking, falling on the side once in a while, than she walked really funny for a while with her legs very far apart from one another. Today she is one of the best hens I got. They lay clutch after clutch and all of their babies make it. I'm not sure if this could be the case with your bird, is just something you might consider. Best of luck with this bird, it's so beautiful of you to care


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Thanks for sharing that, Sweet Spirit!

Time and loving care are great healers.

Cynthia


----------



## rosiewesti (Feb 4, 2006)

*Johns coming tomorrow!*

Hi all, just a little update!
John is coming tomorrow to collect my pigeon to take to Cynthia's house, I am also taking him to the local Wildlife Hospital, where he is collecting 4 more pigeons!
I have explained all this to my pigeon and he is very excited! but a little sad as he is leaving me! but he will soon have lots of friends to be with.
Will update after his departure!
Rosiewesti


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Thank you for the update, rosiewesti!

I'm sure you and the pigeon will be happy with the arrangements.

I would trust any of my pigeons and pet pigeons in John & Cynthia's care.


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Heck, I just hope they don't all get travel sick, poor pets!

I think I shall be making frequent stops along the way to check 'em out 

John


----------



## kittypaws (Sep 18, 2005)

*Fantastic*

That is just so fantastic news!!

Rosie - well done for rescuing this little pidge and also unintentionally finding homes for 4 other pigeons. 
John - what a love you are to the meeting, greeting and transporting up to Norfolk of this precious cargo and Cynthia - well - what a lovely lady to take on five more pigeons.

I have always said this, and I am not religious as such, but if St Francis of Assis is up there, by golly, Cynthia, you will be so welcomed - hope I don't sound morbid - you know what I mean.

I think John and Cytnthia are the UK's no1 - perfect pigeon people!! 

Love Tania xx

PS - Sorry if I sound a bit effervescent - that's what a horrid day at work, a bottle of Californian white zinfadel and a happy ending do to you!!


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

John_D said:


> Heck, I just hope they don't all get travel sick, poor pets!
> 
> I think I shall be making frequent stops along the way to check 'em out
> 
> John



Hi John,


From what I have seen of some of my Birds at times in lengthly Automobile trips...if their Cages are situated high enough for them to see out the windows allright, and if the Air is fresh and so on for the windows being a little open, then they do just fine with it.



Have fun...!


Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Hi Phil,

I hope they aren'tb back seat drivers, too 

Only with pigeons.com to pigeons get to migrate across the UK - and even more, across the USA - without lifting a wing!

John


----------



## rosiewesti (Feb 4, 2006)

*Mini Update*

Hi all,
Well John has been and gone and taken my little pigeon with him, plus 4 from the Wildlife hospital, by now he should be near Cynthia's house (takes around 3/4 hours from my house to hers!)

John is a lovely gentle guy who obviously cares a lot about pigeons, I wish him a safe journey.

We had an interesting visit to the Wildlife hospital, lots of pigeons and other birds, deer,hedgehogs, baby badgers, owls and foxes. John and I were allowed to pet an elderly fox who is a permanent resident there, I have never been that close to one before and it was a great experience.

Thank you Cynthia for giving my little friend a new home. John is going to update on his/her progress.
Once again many many thanks to all of you for your help and advice.
Rosiewesti


----------



## solly (Jul 18, 2005)

Just to say when i found walter my woodpigeon a vet sent me to a rehabber but all she said was i should have let him be put to sleep as he had a crooked beak and bad eye.My own vet treated him and within days his eye was better and he now can eat by himself (although i do top him up).He has had a happy 6 months living in my spare room with his friend gizmo and when the weather gets warmer they will go out into an aviary.Cynthia will give your pigeon a loving home and if i could not keep mine i would not hesitate to take them to her.Please do not have him put to sleep.OOPS!i didn't read the other pages i'm glad you've had a happy ending!!


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Just a quickie, all 9 pigeons (including Pijifan 's four!) arrived safely and are happily settled for the night... Both John and I have had a lovely day, meeting wonderful people that restore our sometimes tested faith in humanity. Will post photos tomorrow!

Cynthia


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

cyro51 said:


> Just a quickie, all 9 pigeons (including Pijifan 's four!) arrived safely and are happily settled for the night... Both John and I have had a lovely day, meeting wonderful people that restore our sometimes tested faith in humanity. Will post photos tomorrow!
> 
> Cynthia


Thanks for the update Cynthia.

Looking forward to the upcoming photos.  

Cindy


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Boy, do I love happy endings. Wonderful people all.

Maggie


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Great story with great ending and Cynthia and John with additonal 9 ? rescues? 
Bless you.

Reti


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Poor Cynthia, always hoping that the bedrooms will be bird-free except for urgent casualties. 

Now, five in one bedroom, four in the other 

All are lying down, at peace and untroubled by the world. 

Pigeons are just so sweet

John


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

How Nice...!


Quite a handfull all tolled...!


Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

*All Right!!*

Followed the postings and am joining others to say WELL DONE!!  

GRATEFUL THANKS TO JOHN AND CYNTHIA.  

Looking forward to pictures too!!


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

This is the little one today. They look so pathetic when their tails are gone. I always forget how little pigeon there is under all those feathers!

Cynthia


----------



## kittypaws (Sep 18, 2005)

*Tail missing*

Oh - poor little thing - as you say Cynthia, so little pigeon with no tail - I have never seen a pigeon like this with his tail missing ( thank goodness). It's such a part of them isn't it?

Stupid question - will his tail grow back as good as new or will he always be a bit light in the tail department!!? 

Cute little fella though....

Tania


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

The tail should grow back in all its glory within 6 weeks.

Poor Flakey arrived in much the same condition and strutted around fully believing that he was fanning his magnificent tail behind him...he was sooo cute! he now has a wonderful tail.

Cynthia


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Oh, Cynthia, she has such a pretty face, and for a girl not to have a nice back end...um...tail feathers...I mean...(Just kidding, I couldn't resist.... 

Oh, well...that will grow back, and I'm so happy she is in your care!...and then again, it could be a boy...

Thank you for sharing the "before" pic...can't wait to see the "after" pic.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Love his/her expressive eyes. How beautiful this little one is, even without the tail feathers.

Reti


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

*Update*

Baby must be about 8 weeks old because his voice is changing now.

I think that he will be able to fly but his leg is still a bit painful although he can walk.

He is growing new feathers on his back and tail, they are about half an inch long now.

I will post future updates in a new thread in the Pet Pigeons forum.

Cynthia


----------



## jazaroo (Jan 1, 2006)

Stories like this are really what it's all about.

Well done everyone.


----------



## Camrron (Dec 19, 2005)

Treesa, you really made me laugh at this remark:

*"Oh, Cynthia, she has such a pretty face, and for a girl not to have a nice back end...um...tail feathers...I mean...(Just kidding, I couldn't resist"*.... 

I love a happy ending too. So many people putting in their time and efforts from around the globe and across the Atlantic really makes a difference doesn't it. If those pigeons only knew there were strangers from afar trying to help them with homes they would.....well they would probably just go back to happily pecking seeds. But I know and I applaud all you who put in your time to make a difference. Way to go John and Cythia both. That is a lot of pigeons you have taken under your wings. 

Cameron


----------



## kittypaws (Sep 18, 2005)

*Baby*

Cytnthia/ Rosie - Baby is very, very cute. What a lovely looking pigeon even if her tail is missing great photo Cynthia. 

Tania


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Don't worry Trees , whether Baby is a he or a she (he will blush at the name if he is a he) he will be able to shake those tail feathers like the best of them!

Tania, in real life he looks sweet and gentle all the time. I can't fathom why the vet could be so keen on ending his life.

Cynthia


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

cyro51 said:


> *He is growing new feathers on his back and tail, they are about half an inch long now.*
> 
> Cynthia


Such an adorable sweet pij.
He is so 'bright eyed' & soon to be 'bushy tailed'.  

Cindy


----------



## rosiewesti (Feb 4, 2006)

*Thank you once again!*

Hi Cynthia & Jonh,
Baby looks so well and is actually standing up! When he/she left baby could not stand just kept falling over and the wing was all "funny" but he looks so different now, but still has that lovely gentle look about him.

I cannot believe the tail is already growing back as it was Bald when he left me, I am going to print off the photos of Baby and the fouf that you took in from the Wildlife hospital and take them to show the lady there, I think they would nice on the wall in the new reception area, a sad begining but a happy ending.
The lady will be very pleased that the "two" that shared a cage have not been split up, as that was one of her worries, as they were very close!

Once again thank you both so much for giving this little group a home and my Baby!! I love reading about how they are all doing.
Lots of love and best wishes to you all on pigeon.com
Rosiewesti


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

*Baby flies!*



> I told the vet that I have a home for him in Norwich, she said it would be kinder to put him to sleep as the odds are he will never fly again and simply hobble about.


Baby took her first flight across the room today...not very high or very controlled for lack of tail feathers and practice, but a flight nevertheless.

She can do a lot more than hobble but is still limping as if one leg was shorter than the other. To me her leg looks slightly twisted. We will have to see an avian vet about that,

I took photos of the tail progress but couldn't download them onto my computer. Will have another go tomorrow...it is looking like a tail now but a very short one.

She is sharing a cage with Serenity#3 I am hoping that Baby will teach 'Netty to feed herself!

As for the 4 that came from Wild Things Rescue the large white one found a mate within the first week! I have called him Reg (Trogg Reg Presley is the hospital patron and I was a signed up member of the Troggs Fan Club nearly 40 years ago). I put Delilah-the- home -wrecker in with the 4 and she took to Reg straight away...the relationship has done him so much good that he was flown up to the highest nesting box in the doviary! He will be able to develop his flying ability in the aviary.

Continuing with the Presley theme I called the paired couple Elvis and 'Cilla, and the other racer Aaron.

Cynthia


----------



## rosiewesti (Feb 4, 2006)

*I am so Happy!!*

Dear Cynthia,
What can I say but many many thanks for all you have done for Baby!

It brought tears to my eyes reading about his/her attempts to fly and that he has now got a friend! and to think the Vets said to put him to sleep as he had no future!
I am so pleased and I am sure Marilyn will be at the Wildlife Hospital about her 4 rescues..what a lovely life they seem to be having already!

I found another pigeon in the town centre the other day same place, but it did not survive the night, but at least it died quietly and not messed about with from dogs etc in the night. It was very bloody and I thought it was best to put it in the cage in the dark and warmth, before doing anything with it that night.
I am looking forward to hearing any news about "Baby" and her friends, I know you are very busy but when you have a few minutes spare of course.
Many many thanks for giving a new home/life to Baby.
with love
Rosiewesti


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Actually Rosiewesti all the credit for saving Baby must go to you, you were certainly put under a lot of pressure to have her put down and it is hard to stand up to vets when they try to convince you that they know best.

I am so sorry about the injured pidgie! Treating them for blood loss and shock (warmth and then rehydration) is about all you can do sometimes but I think that you could do with a pidgie first aid kit that includes antibiotics for cat bites. If John hasn't got your address can you e-mail me and I will send you one.

BTW Baby is a very special pigeon!

Cynthia


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Cynthia, what a wonderful update on Baby. She is doing so great.
That was great teamwork UK members, congratulations. Another pigeon saved.

Reti


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Cynthia asked me to post for her...

Tonight, Baby and little Serenity #3 (the tiny white pidge found a couple of weeks back) were lying down in a cage in their nice warm room, lovingly preening each other!

Cynthia said, it was one of the loveliest moments of her 'pigeon life' to see these two dear little 'babies' snuggling up and being so companionable and affectionate 

They started off with Serenity in the big chipmunk cage and Baby in one of the other 'hospital cages', but Cynthia decided to move Baby in with Serenity. They mostly kept their distance, though Serenity went for Baby briefly at first (see off the intruder!) and Baby has had the odd go at Serenity. Nonetheless, they co-existed OK, roosting on different shelves. 

They both had a little time out in the aviary at the weekend, and their first bath (they loved that) but soon came in, so they wouldn't get too cold. Next day, they stayed out longer and hung around together mostly.

So, looks like they are now behaving like little squabbie siblings do, which is always so sweet to see.

Sorry, no pic, as Cynthia didn't have the camera handy, and they would've been disturbed by opening their door anyway.

John


----------



## rosiewesti (Feb 4, 2006)

*Lovely story!*

Hi John, 
Thank you so much for the updates I am getting from you and Cynthia on Baby! and her new friend serenity # 3
When they are able and they go into the avairy with all the other birds, will they always stay together? or do they separate and find new partners?
I suppose it is still too early to tell if they are male or female!
Thanks once again for the updates, I do look forward to them!
Rosiewesti


----------

